# Schwinn Bmx info needed



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 25, 2017)

bought this little Schwinn , I know nothing about these any help on age or value would be great Has gold plating on rims and crank and was sold new at a Schwinn shop not a chain store .S/N 3118561


----------



## 1979-4ever (Mar 25, 2017)

Pretty sure it's a 1983 mini thrasher. You can find it in the 1983 Schwinn catalog. Frame made overseas. Some of the parts like stem, cranks, headset and BB might be leftovers from Scrambler era. As far as value, not as much as a U.S. made scrambler/predator '82 or older.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok thanks , yes that's what the chain guard says , only gave lunch money for it so no loss anyway .


----------

